# [Gelöst] Firefox und System sehr langsam [AMD64][Gnome]

## retr0virus

Hiho,

nachdem Gentoo auf meinem Laptop wunderbar funktioniert hat, dachte ich mir, ich installiere es auch auf meinem Desktop-Rechner.

Gesagt getan, installiert wurde genau nach der offiziellen Anleitung, d.h. stage3-tarball gezogen und entpackt,

ins System chrooted usw. .

Hat auch alles gut funktioniert, Xorg-X11 und Gnome installiert.

Jetzt das Problem:

Das System ist sehr langsam, d.h. Programme werden erst "recht spät" geöffnet.

Es dauert also immer ca. 10 Sekunden bis z.B. ein Gnome-Terminal geöffnet wird.

Auch das Surfen im Netz scheint mir (etwas) langsamer als normal zu sein (mit Epiphany).

Firefox startet leider garnicht.

Aus dem Terminal heraus bekomme ich folgende Ausgabe:

```
$ firefox

No running windows found

firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (1)

```

Da ich die Fragen schon kommen sehe, hier die wichtigen make.conf Auszüge:

```
CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

LINGUAS="de"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

```

Wie zu sehen ist handelt es sich um einen AMD64, genauer: ein 3200+ mit einer NVIDIA GeForce 5900XT.

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung, wieso mein System so langsam ist und warum Firefox nicht startet.

Auf dem Laptop lief alles so wunderbar und deutlich zügiger als z.B. mit Ubuntu.  :Sad: 

Vielleicht hat hier jemand einen Vorschlag.

Hier noch die Ausgabe aus emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 12 Oct 2007 07:50:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ ftp://ftp.mneisen.org/gentoo "

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 apm bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode esd flac fortran ftp gdbm gnome gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jabber lm_sensors mbox md5sum midi mmx mmxext mng mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses nls nntp nptl nptlonly ogg openal opengl openmp pam pcre perl php png pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd theora threads truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vim-syntax vorbis xface xml xorg xsl xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## UTgamer

Hast du auch ein "hdparm -tT /dev/hda" oder "hdparm -tT /dev/sda" schon gemacht um evtl. DMA-Festplattenzugriffe voll auszureizen?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=2

Oder ist DMA auch in deinem Kernel aktiviert?

----------

## retr0virus

hdparm habe ich bereits versucht. Folgende Ausgabe:

```
/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1126 MB in  2.00 seconds = 563.02 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  158 MB in  3.01 seconds =  52.42 MB/sec

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   1126 MB in  2.00 seconds = 562.75 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  130 MB in  3.04 seconds =  42.76 MB/sec

```

Am DMA scheint es also nicht zu liegen.

Das mit Firefox läuft jetzt übrigens... aus welchem Grund auch immer waren einige Verzeichnisse in meinem $HOME Verzeichnis mit dem Besitzer und der Gruppe root bezeichnet.

Unter anderem auch .mozilla.

Das ist jetzt also funktionsfähig.

Es bleibt das langsame System.  :Sad: 

Ihr könnt Euch sicherlich vorstellen, wie sehr es einen nervt immer 10 Sekunden auf den Start eines Programmes zu warten...

Der Rechner scheint in dieser Zeit nichts zu tun. "top" zeigt in der Zeit zumindest auch keine wirkliche Aktivität an und auch der Systemmonitor von Gnome zeigt nicht

wirklich eine Aktivität.

Das System scheint den Befehl einfach nur recht spät auszuführen.

----------

## UTgamer

Bleibt die Frage warum sie dem Benutzer root gehörten, von allein geschieht dies nicht, als hättest du etwas aus anderen Profilen herüberkopiert. Was passiert den wenn du ein ganz neues Benutzerprofil anlegst?

----------

## retr0virus

Stimmt.

Jetzt wo du es erwähnst...

Ich hatte beim Erstellen des Benutzers die Angabe -m vergessen... daher fehlte das Verzeichnis.

Und dementsprechend ist da wohl ein bisschen was schief gegangen als ich das Verzeichnis manuell angelegt habe.

Aber kann das ein verlangsamtes System auslösen?

Ein neuer Benutzer mit der useradd -m Angabe lässt ganz gewohnt ein richtiges Verzeichnis entstehen, bei dem die Rechte auch richtig sind.

----------

## UTgamer

 *retr0virus wrote:*   

> ..
> 
> Aber kann das ein verlangsamtes System auslösen?
> 
> ...

 

Ja, denn alles wird nur temporär und für jedes Anmelden erneut erstellt.  :Wink: 

Kannst den Thread auf gelöst stellen. Vom 1. Beitrag die Überschrift editieren, Gnome durch solved oder gelöst ersetzen.

----------

## manuels

ich weiß nicht ob es auch bei Gnome so ist, aber wenn bei KDE kein localhost in /etc/hosts eingetragen ist läuft KDE sehr lahm.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Dies könnte an Distcc liegen.

Irgendwelche Fehler in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?

----------

## retr0virus

Also, gebessert hat es sich durch die chown Befehle von root auf meinen Benutzer (natürlich rekursiv im gesamten $HOME Verzeichnis) nicht.

Auch ein emerge -e system hat nichts gebracht.

localhost steht bei mir in der hosts Datei drin.

DistCC ist in der make.conf ja garnicht mehr eingetragen, 

wird also auch nicht mehr benutzt (würde das nicht eh nur bei make, emerge usw. angewendet?!).

Der einzigen Fehler den ich in der Xorg.0.log Datei sehe ist folgender:

```
(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

```

Nur bezweifel ich, dass es daran liegt. Ich lade auf jeden Fall gerade noch den acpi Daemon herunter.

Was mir auffällt ist, dass zum Einen die einzelnen Programme wie ich schon erwähnt habe sehr lange zum Starten brauchen,

obwohl eine CPU-Last usw. überhaupt nicht vorhanden ist und andererseits, dass - vermutlich damit zusammenhängend -

auch dieser Gnome-Start-Splash-Screen, wo gezeigt wird, dass nautilus usw. geladen wird, dort viel länger als üblich beim

Start angezeigt wird - wahrscheinlich, weil die einzelnen Programme einfach so lange zum Starten brauchen.

----------

## Max Steel

Hmm wie wäre es wenn du mal das Profil sicherst also mit cp ~/.gnome ~/.gnome-alt und so weiter um dann diese Profile ohne -alt zu löschen und es nochmal zu versuchen.

Davor vll nochmal ein

```
chown <benutzer>:<gruppe> /home/<benutzer> -R

chown <benutzer>:<gruppe> /home/<benutzer>/* -R
```

Natürlich muss benutzer und gruppe durch das tatächliche getaust werden.

Achso da fällt mir noch ein, zufällig mountest du dein home nicht per nfs von einem Server oder deinem Laptop?, denn das hat bei mir mal zu einem wirklich Arschlangsamen Rechner unter User geführt.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Ich würde ein paar LDFLAGS hinzufügen.

Ich hatte mich oben mit distcc geirrt. Ich hatte ccache gemeint.Last edited by Keruskerfuerst on Fri Oct 12, 2007 7:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

richtig, ich kann ja mal meine posten, damit retr0virus einen ANhaltspunkt hast, allerdings, wenn er meint das ist nicht nötig einfach nicht beachten.

```
LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--enable-new-dtags"
```

----------

## UTgamer

Jungs nicht so übereifrig, er nutzt x86_64!

 *retr0virus wrote:*   

> Es dauert also immer ca. 10 Sekunden bis z.B. ein Gnome-Terminal geöffnet wird.
> 
> Auch das Surfen im Netz scheint mir (etwas) langsamer als normal zu sein (mit Epiphany).
> 
> Firefox startet leider garnicht.

 

Wenn der Rechner also nun so überaus lahm ist, hat das andere Gründe als an den CFLAGS rumzuschrauben. Da muß etwas anderes nicht stimmen.

- Hast du den auch mal ein ganz frisches neues Benutzerprofil angelegt?

ganzen /home/<Name> umbenennen, einen neuen Ordner mit gleichem Namen anlegen und die .bashrc hineinkopieren.

```
cd /home

mv <Name> <Name_alt>

mkdir <Name>

chown <Name>:<Name> /home/<Name>

cp <Name_alt>/.bashrc ./<Name>

chown <Name>:<Name> /home/<Name>
```

Und dann erst wieder neu als der Benutzer <Name> anmelden

- Wie hast du deinen Kernel gebaut, Marke Eigenbau oder mit Genkernel?

[Edit]

Leg doch mal einen komplett neuen Testbenutzer an und schaue ob dieser die gleichen Probleme hat.

----------

## Aldo

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--enable-new-dtags"
> ```
> ...

 

Sorry für meine Unwissendheit, aber was bewirkt das?

----------

## Max Steel

das kann ich leider nicht sagen, ich habe das nur von dem PC meines Vaters übernommen der das von einem Freund eingerichtet bekommen hat.

----------

## Aldo

Dann lass ich es lieber weg und bleib bei den Defaulteinstellungen...

----------

## retr0virus

Sämtliche chown Werte liegen beim Benutzer (wie auch hier mein Loginname: retr0virus)

Auch ein neuer Benutzer mit adduser -m -d /home/testuser -G users,audio,video,plugdev testuser

hat dieselben Probleme, also ein langsames System.

Das System ist nicht per NFS eingebunden.

Kernel ist Marke Eigenbau, also kein Genkernel.

Die langsame Reaktion scheint übrigens nur im X-System (also unter Gnome) aufzutauchen.

Wenn ich auf Kommandozeile etwas ausführe macht er das auch sofort und "wartet" nicht erst ab.

Ich wunder mich wirklich, woran es liegen kann, dass er immer ca. 10 Sekunden "abwartet" und erst

dann einen Befehl ausführt.

Der acpi Daemon (acpid) hat übrigens - wie erwartet - nichts gebracht.

Vielleicht sollte ich gnome einfach nochmal emergen lassen...

----------

## UTgamer

Was ist wenn es nicht durch gnome sondern durch X oder deine Grafiktreiber verursacht wird.

Wenn du von der Konsole aus ein "startx -- :2" ausführst sind unter diesem X (twm) auch alle gestarteten Dinge gleich langsam?

 ( Diesen neuen Xserver beendet man mit <Strg><Alt><Backspace>. )

Wenn ja kannst du Gnome ausschließen und deine Suche bei X oder den Treibern fortsetzen.

Du kannst dir auch den flotten schnellen kleinen Fluxbox mal so nebenbei installieren, den nutze ich selbst auch nur.

----------

## retr0virus

Hmm...

Wenn ich exec gnome-session aus der .xinitrc rausnehme und dann startx -- :2 ausführe,

zeigt er mir garnichts mehr an. O.o

Also er "blinkt" einmal kurz, zeigt dann garnichts mehr an bis ich per STRG+ALT+F7

in die "richtige" X-Umgebung wechsel und dann zurück wechsel.

Wenn exec gnome-session drin bleibt startet er gnome.

Was genau gibt dieser startx Befehl eigentlich an? Er erlaubt zwei X-Anwendungen nebeneinander?

----------

## UTgamer

Du logst dich als normaler Benutzer auf der Kernelkonsole ein. 

Z.B. Mit der Tastenkombination <Strg><Alt><F1> springst du zurück auf den ersten Kernel-Konsolenbildschirm der dir beim Starten angezeigt wird, Es sind 6 Kernelkonsolen voreingestellt, 1-6, also mit <Strg><Alt><F2> springst du auf die 2. Kernelkonsole.

Also springe auf eine Konsole logge dich dort als Benutzer ein und führe "startx -- :2" aus, damit öffnet er dir einen X-Server auf den für X reservierten Terminals 7-10. Also mit <Strg><Alt><F7> kommst du zu deiner Gnome Session zurück und mit <Strg><Alt><F8> auf den von der Konsole aus gestarteten 2. X-Server. Dort unter dem häßlichen twm-Desktop kannst du auch in den Terminals dort Anwendungen starten, und die zeigen dir ganz ohne Gnome ob diese auch 10 Sek. brauchen ohne zu starten, starte aber mal keine Gnome Sachen.

----------

## retr0virus

Jo, habe jetzt mal nach dem startx -- :2 Befehl nach STRG+ALT+F8 gewechselt.

Resultat:

schwarzer Bildschirm, oben links blinkt der "Unterstrich-Cursor".

Also kein Aufbau von twm.

Vielleicht sollte ich also xorg-x11 nochmal emergen?

EDIT:

Einen Fehler scheint der X-Server übrigens nicht zu erzeugen. Auch die /var/log/Xorg.2.log zeigt keinen Fehler an.

EDIT2:

Emergen von xorg-x11 hat nichts gebracht. Auch das Umstellen zwischen 16Bit und 24Bit Farben im Monitor brachten nichts.

twm startet immer noch nicht...

----------

## UTgamer

Ups, probiere mal STRG+ALT+F9, habe mich mit F8 um 1 verzählt, startx fängt ja immer mit 0 statt 1 an.  :Wink: 

----------

## retr0virus

Auch in STRG+ALT+F9 nur schwarzer Bildschirm und der Unterstrich-Cursor oben links...  :Sad: 

----------

## UTgamer

Wenn du auf das Konsolenfenster zurück gehst von welchem du den startx Befehl abgeben hast, welche Ausgabe hast du den dort?

----------

## Max Steel

hast du in der /etc/rc.conf die XSession definiert?, wenn ja stell sie auf XSession, denn ohne startet er einen puren X ohne irgendwas, mit XSession startet er auf twm.

bei mir steht sie auf dashier:

```
XSESSION="Xsession"
```

----------

## UTgamer

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> hast du in der /etc/rc.conf die XSession definiert?, wenn ja stell sie auf XSession, denn ohne startet er einen puren X ohne irgendwas, mit XSession startet er auf twm.
> 
> bei mir steht sie auf dashier:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nicht schlecht, aber bei meiner Installation ist das Standard, da startet er automatisch twm ohne das Xsession. Ist es denn nicht Standard?

Das wäre zu kontrollieren was Max da anführt.

[Edit]

Bir mir staht da:

```
# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

#XSESSION="Gnome"

XSESSION="fluxbox"

XSESSION="KDE-3.5.5"
```

----------

## retr0virus

Er scheint den X-Server beendet zu haben.

Also ich bin dort direkt wieder in der Konsole und kann neue Befehle eingeben.

Am Anfang stehen die "normalen" Sachen wie z.B. dass die xorg.conf benutzt wird,

welche Version gestartet wird usw.

Der einzige "Fehler" der angezeigt wird ist:

```
The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:            Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                          Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp ar not fatal to the X server
```

Danach folgt nur noch:

```
waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" ref

count is 2, should be 1; fixing.
```

Aber sonst nichts weiter.

Mir fällt nur auf, dass ganz oben folgendes steht:

```
Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux Vyrion 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 #7 Fri Oct 12 17:07:01 CEST 2007 x86_64
```

Ist das UNKNOWN normal?

EDIT: Das mit XSESSION überprüfe ich gerade mal...

----------

## UTgamer

Bie mir steht da auch:

 Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

und er läuft sauber.

[Edit]

Die Fehlermeldungen sind alle nicht entscheident.

Nur frage ich mich warum das automatisch beendet wurde?

Bleibt der nicht oben wenn du ihn nochmal startest?

[Edit2]

Es geht auch auf die härtere Tour.

Also auf irgend einer Kernelkonsole als root anmelden und

```
/etc/init.d/xdm stop
```

 eingeben, damit beendet das System sämtliche laufenden X Sessions, also auch deinen Gnome (Wenn du noch etwas abzuspeichern hast, dann dies vorher machen).

Danach auch ruhig als root den startx -- :0 oder startx -- :1 ausführen und sehen ob sich dann etwas ergibt.

An das Gnomeanmeldefenster kommst du zurück in dem du xdm erneut startest mit:

```
/etc/init.d/xdm start
```

PS: So muß jetzt außer Haus, aber ob Gnome oder X (Treiber ati/nvidia ) den Fehler der Lahmheit erzeugen ist über einen nicht Gnome am schnellsten festzustellen.

wie gesagt, wenn garnichts will, kannst du auch Fluxbox probieren, sind rund 2 Mbyte.  :Wink: 

----------

## retr0virus

Habe statt Gnome mal Xsession in die rc.conf reingeschrieben.

Kein Unterschied.

Der 2. X-Server bleibt tatsächlich nicht oben...  :Sad: 

----------

## Max Steel

In diesem Zusammenhang wären die xorg logs interresant.

Und die xorg.conf

Andere Idee, wie wäre es mal mit Treiber, das der GraKaTreiber da Probleme macht, ist nur so ein Gedanke, aber wenn.

----------

## retr0virus

Wenn ich "nv" oder "vesa" als Treiber wähle, dann gibt es eine Fehlermeldung, dass das Modul nicht gefunden werden kann.

In Ubuntu hätte das eigentlich klappen müssen.

Das Starten als root ist interessant: 

Ich bleibe in der Kommandozeile, d.h. ich bekomme nicht nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm.

Die Ausgabe ist aber so, wie ich sie oben gepostet habe. Kein Fehler, nur der X-Server bleibt nicht an.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

 *Aldo wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--enable-new-dtags"
> ```
> ...

 

Linken: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linker

----------

## Max Steel

wenn du vesa als Treiber wählen möchtrest musst du das auch in der make.conf angeben.

Also VIDEO_CARDS="vesa"

und danach emerge -avD xorg-x11

----------

## retr0virus

Ok, ein einfaches emerge reicht in dem Fall nicht aus. Ein --newuse hat dann aber die nv und vesa Unterstützung mit eingebaut

und die Treiber installiert.

Habe außerdem openbox und fluxbox gemergt.

Unter openbox scheint alles etwas schneller zu starten als unter Gnome. Ebenso ist es unter fluxbox schneller. 

Es scheint mir aber immer noch langsamer als normal zu sein. Vor allem auch das Surfen im Internet.

Der Seitenaufbau ist sehr sehr langsam. Hier auf meinem Laptop geht alles Ruckzuck.

Ebenso gibt es hier keine Fehlermeldung "No running windows found" wenn firefox über ein Terminal gestartet wird.

Habe IPv6 schon abgestellt, weil ich erst vermutet habe, dass es damit zusammen hängt, hat aber nichts gebracht.

Ich probiere jetzt mal die anderen Treiber.

EDIT:

Die Treiber haben nichts gebracht. Das System wird nicht schneller...  :Sad: 

----------

## UTgamer

 *retr0virus wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Es scheint mir aber immer noch langsamer als normal zu sein. Vor allem auch das Surfen im Internet.
> 
> Der Seitenaufbau ist sehr sehr langsam. Hier auf meinem Laptop geht alles Ruckzuck.
> ...

 

"No running windows found" ist normal, er vermerkt nur das keine weitere Instanz läuft in welcher er die Ausgabe in einem Tab darstellen müßte.

In der /etc/xorg.conf mußt deinen zu benutztenden Treiber noch einstellen:

Mein Beispiel:

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

#   Driver      "nv"

   Driver      "nvidia"
```

Bei dir dann anstatt nvidia oder nv eben 

```
Driver      "vesa"
```

Damit die Ansteuerung auch definiert ist.

----------

## retr0virus

Habe ich ja gemacht.

Das meinte ich mit "Die Treiber haben nichts gebracht.", war vielleicht ewas undeutlich ausgedrückt.

Also die Treiber habe ich durchprobiert -> nvidia, nv, vesa, aber außer dass bei vesa der Monitor

schön am Flimmern ist, habe ich keinerlei Veränderung an der Geschwindigkeit.  :Sad: 

----------

## artbody

Seit einiger Zeit ist doch default der xorg-server mit modularen Treibern richtig ?

anstatt xorg-x11

vieleicht liegt es daran.

----------

## Max Steel

xorg-x11 ist der modulare X-server

```
[I] x11-base/xorg-x11

     Available versions:  7.2 ~7.3

     Installed versions:  7.2(14:23:14 09.08.2007)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org

     Description:         An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation (meta package)
```

----------

## Aldo

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

>  *Aldo wrote:*    *Max Steel wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--enable-new-dtags"
> ```
> ...

 

Ich weiß was ein Linker bzw. linken ist.

Vielleicht sollte ich meine Frage anders formulieren da sie in dem Link nicht beantwortet wird:

Was bewirkt das? (Also diese Optionen)

Wird das Binary größer/kleiner/sicherer/schneller/bunter/whatever?

----------

## Max Steel

Ich hoffe du kannst English:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-67777.html

----------

## retr0virus

Vielen Dank für alle, die versucht haben zu helfen.

Ich habe von gestern Abend an bis eben ein emerge -aueqDN world ausgeführt und der Fehler ist weg.

Die Programme laden jetzt so wie sie sollen - also mehr oder weniger sofort nachdem sie aufgerufen werden.

Das verrät uns zwar im Endeffekt auch nicht, was genau schief gegangen ist, aber immerhin ist das Problem gelöst.

Nochmals vielen Dank!

----------

